# newbie doing the intro thing...



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello!

My wife and I have 6 cats. I often don't like to admit that, but it's true, and completely by accident.

Parker is our first cat. He was found as a barely weened kitten, in the local park (hence the name).

Hoss, Moses, and Emma were rescued off the "dog catcher" truck as it roamed the neighborhood. 

Mia and Lucy were ferrel kittens that my wife couldn't turn back to the wild. 

Lucy has remained non-social, and bonded with Moses who is also afraid of people.


----------



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

A little more detail...

Parker has just been diagnosed with asthma. We treated with steroids, but had a terrible time trying to do antibiotics orally.

To make matters worse, a recurring deep ear infection cropped back up. So we moved to Clavamox, and although he fights, he takes it better than the previous antibiotic (which caused foaming of the mouth to the point I don't think he was getting the medicine.)

Parker gets to enjoy being in the bathroom during our showers (the steam seems to help), and his breathing is much better. And his ear is clearing up as well.

Sorry for the long story, but the reason we joined the forum was to introduce ourselves to the community and lean on you guys for future information as we manage this pride!


----------



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

welcome to the cat forum. im a newbie myself. I had alot of cats befor by acciedent too that was a couple years ago. But i took my 11 week old kitten to the vet today and i told them that she has been sneezing alot but nothing comes up. so they gave her a medicine called Clavamox. i was wondering if it helped your cat at all.


----------



## kflei (Dec 21, 2012)

One of our cats has what we think is asthma, too (Leo- 15 years). They tried to treat him first with doxycycline (sp?)- pill form, but he reacted horribly- five days at the vet, had to be syringe fed. So, I bought the Aerokat and an inhaler, and although that is helping some, he still wheezes. We just started him on amoxicllin- hopefully that does something. He's never been on antibiotics before, so I'm hopeful, in the event it is an deep lung infection. I think I'm going to switch to that new walnut litter, too. Tried the wheat, tried the corn, then found out the dust from both of those is really bad (as is the pine), but apparently the wheat is okay, although very expensive, but if it helps it's worth it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. You came to the right place! Lots of members have more than one or two cats. I presently have 5. But I foster! Many of my friends have more than me which are their own cats not fosters! You are the norm!

Has the vet checking for ear mites? I know ivermectin shots work great on that. Esp if they are way down the ear canal. 

There is a shot vet can give of an antibiotic which lasts a week so you wont have to struggle with getting pills down your cat.


----------



## MeowMan (Nov 3, 2011)

My wife and I have 4 cats, ages from 10months to 15yrs, Im a big cat person, so don't feel odd, theres a lot of us out there. I even get cards that have cats on them. :grin: so if that's gives you a idea of what people know me as.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have six cats as well!!! Welcome!


----------



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

hatchet2105 said:


> welcome to the cat forum. im a newbie myself. I had alot of cats befor by acciedent too that was a couple years ago. But i took my 11 week old kitten to the vet today and i told them that she has been sneezing alot but nothing comes up. so they gave her a medicine called Clavamox. i was wondering if it helped your cat at all.


 
Clavamox has helped with the ear infections. But it took several days for improvement.

Parker fights the oral syringe, but tollerates the bananna smelling liquid, that he's getting some of the medicine.


----------



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

kflei said:


> One of our cats has what we think is asthma, too (Leo- 15 years). They tried to treat him first with doxycycline (sp?)- pill form, but he reacted horribly- five days at the vet, had to be syringe fed. So, I bought the Aerokat and an inhaler, and although that is helping some, he still wheezes. We just started him on amoxicllin- hopefully that does something. He's never been on antibiotics before, so I'm hopeful, in the event it is an deep lung infection. I think I'm going to switch to that new walnut litter, too. Tried the wheat, tried the corn, then found out the dust from both of those is really bad (as is the pine), but apparently the wheat is okay, although very expensive, but if it helps it's worth it.


Great points on the litter. We use low dust Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat, but walnut sounds interesting. Does it clump? I'll have to study up...


----------



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome to Cat Forum. You came to the right place! Lots of members have more than one or two cats. I presently have 5. But I foster! Many of my friends have more than me which are their own cats not fosters! You are the norm!
> 
> Has the vet checking for ear mites? I know ivermectin shots work great on that. Esp if they are way down the ear canal.
> 
> There is a shot vet can give of an antibiotic which lasts a week so you wont have to struggle with getting pills down your cat.


No ear mites, thankfully. 

And good point on the antibiotic shot, but it's not clavomox. We did the shot of antibiotics (i forget the name), and it did help the lung infection, along with the steriods.

But the ear only seems to respond to Clavamox, and that isn't available in shot form...


----------



## Perci (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!

:smile:


----------



## DanteTheAlmighty (Dec 28, 2012)

My cat has asthma too! Ive done a lot of research and tried a few things. Steroids are good for only the very begining. I heard they arnt the best to give to a cat a lot. My cat has a little kitty in hailer, and despite the challenge getting him to take it it is much better for them.


----------

